# Help On Catching The Spiny Lobster In September



## Strongfox (Sep 7, 2013)

Hello everyone on the forum. I would like some advice or tips on how to go about catching the *Spiny Lobster in September*. In my town it is 9/21/2013 and I know the only time to catch it is from 9pm to 4am. I need all the advice you can give on catching this sucker. I have been doing the save and continue trick and also leaving the water then re entering too. Also I have been trying every night since 9/15/2013 in the game and no luck. If you guys have any advice or tips, then that would be lovely. Again I want to *catch him in September only* so any advice would help as I already know that the best time to catch is in October but I just cant wait so I need the help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 7, 2013)

It has a large shadow and it moves slow. 
So I assume that you should ONLY follow big, slow moving shadows.


----------



## HaleyRocksSocks (Sep 7, 2013)

I know you said you want to catch it in September, but the only real advice I can give is to go to October. I TT'd to October and I caught one after about 3 minutes in the water without having to save and continue or get out. :/ And the Spiny Lobster's shadow moves and looks exactly like a regular Lobster's shadow, if that helps.


----------



## Strongfox (Sep 7, 2013)

I already know the size and movement but thanks. Any other advice or tips?


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 7, 2013)

Strongfox said:


> I already know the size and movement but thanks.



Sorry. I'm just suggesting you only follow those. The others smaller things eventually go away, so don't follow them.


----------



## HaleyRocksSocks (Sep 7, 2013)

I don't think there's anything else you can do other than what you're already doing, in that case. Unless of course...you want to go to October.... XD


----------



## Strongfox (Sep 7, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Sorry. I'm just suggesting you only follow those. The others smaller things eventually go away, so don't follow them.



Yeah i have been doing so but every time i do it i only get Abalone for some reason and i am following the biggest shadows too.


----------



## Strongfox (Sep 7, 2013)

Bump... Any more advice like location to get, by buoyed off area or by beach, or best time during the 9pm to 4am time or anything else I should know?


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 7, 2013)

They're probably closer to the edge of the map. That's all I know.


----------



## th8827 (Sep 7, 2013)

He starts appearing after the 15th. September is special because the catchable creatures change on the 15th.

Or so I heard/read on guides online.


----------



## Strongfox (Sep 7, 2013)

th8827 said:


> He starts appearing after the 15th. September is special because the catchable creatures change on the 15th.
> 
> Or so I heard/read on guides online.


Yep already knew that but thanks.


----------



## JaneyBriggs (Sep 8, 2013)

Best time to catch it is oct - dec at night


----------



## Lelo (Sep 19, 2013)

I also had problems finding a Spiny Lobster, so I came across this thread. And although it didn't give me any new insights, I managed to catch one just 5 minutes later. So, thanks everybody!


----------



## Silversea (Sep 19, 2013)

I've spent 4 hours on the hunt so far, I'm personally just going to wait until October, supposedly it is commoner then.


----------



## mistakenolive (Sep 19, 2013)

The only thing I can think of is improving feng shui; it might (_might!_) help with item luck. I know it helps with making the scorpion and tarantula more common (improve money luck=expensive bugs more available). Otherwise, start diving at 9p and don't stop until 4a...


----------



## Silversea (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it was confirmed that feng shui affected rare fish/bugs was a rumour.


----------



## Silversea (Sep 20, 2013)

Finally found one, just to confirm, it does not act the same as the normal lobster. Rather the spiny lobster moves like a scallop; it moves slowly and jumps a bit. This makes it far easier to pursue than the regular lobster.


----------



## May (Sep 20, 2013)

I got one last night. It didn't take me long, I just kept swimming around and diving for things. My inventory only got full once while I was hunting for it.
I found it to be fast, not slow moving though...


----------



## Silversea (Sep 20, 2013)

May said:


> I got one last night. It didn't take me long, I just kept swimming around and diving for things. My inventory only got full once while I was hunting for it.
> I found it to be fast, not slow moving though...



Its not as fast as the octopus or lobster, but its not as slow as sweet shrimp and abalone definitely.


----------



## Cassandra (Sep 20, 2013)

Silversea said:


> Finally found one, just to confirm, it does not act the same as the normal lobster. Rather the spiny lobster moves like a scallop; it moves slowly and jumps a bit. This makes it far easier to pursue than the regular lobster.



Would you mind describing how it moves? xD I don't dive too much, so I'm not sure how fast other things move, either. 
Like what do you mean by jumps? Sorry for the idiot questions, I've really avoided diving. D:


----------



## Silversea (Sep 20, 2013)

Cassandra said:


> Would you mind describing how it moves? xD I don't dive too much, so I'm not sure how fast other things move, either.
> Like what do you mean by jumps? Sorry for the idiot questions, I've really avoided diving. D:



Well like I said, it moves like the scallop. It stays still for a bit, jumps a short distance, stops, jumps, etc.


----------



## Cassandra (Sep 20, 2013)

I guess I was asking because like a scallop doesn't bring anything up for me, lol. 
But thanks, I'll just keep an eye out for it!


----------



## Silversea (Sep 20, 2013)

Found a video of it actually.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eu65Jd-pDis


----------



## charmed girl (Sep 22, 2013)

I've just spent the last two hours trying to catch it and still no luck yet


----------

